# Clicking Noise!



## CaptainAmerica92 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm new to O Scale so bear with me! I bought an Overland Flyer set from Lionel. It works, however, when the locomotive goes forward, there is a mechanical clicking/tapping noise. Is it supposed to be replicating a steam sound or should I have it looked at?

It is the Union Pacific Overland Flyer.

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. The loco should not Be making any clicking noise? Does it click in reverse? Maybe a picture of the linkage assembly or a video of it making the noise would help. If it's new I would contact Lionel it should be under warranty


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The clicking noise is most likely the mechanical smoke unit lever pushing the smoke plunger up. Some are louder than others, and occasionally they're in need of a little tweak to make them work properly.


----------



## CaptainAmerica92 (Nov 28, 2016)

njrailer93 said:


> Welcome to the forum. The loco should not Be making any clicking noise? Does it click in reverse? Maybe a picture of the linkage assembly or a video of it making the noise would help. If it's new I would contact Lionel it should be under warranty


Thank you for the warm welcome! I can try to take a video in a bit. But it does not click in reverse.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainAmerica92 (Nov 28, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The clicking noise is most likely the mechanical smoke unit lever pushing the smoke plunger up. Some are louder than others, and occasionally they're in need of a little tweak to make them work properly.


From what little I know about it, it does seem like that could be a possibility. I'll hopefully be able to take a video in a bit.


CaptainAmerica92 said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! I can try to take a video in a bit. But it does not click in reverse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I tend to agree with John. I have many steam locomotives that do that dating all the way back to the 1950's. Unless the thing is exhibiting behavior as though something is binding, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## CaptainAmerica92 (Nov 28, 2016)

It won't let me upload the video! But the clicking is definitely in sync with the "chugging." I may take it to a store to still have it looked at.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If it's not something in the rods hitting, the smoke unit piston lever is the top suspect.


----------

